# Need info on tourette syndrome in bunnies



## Sweetie (Nov 14, 2010)

I have been trying to look up information about tourette syndrome in rabbits, and I have not found anything.

Prince still has his "ticks" and I am trying to find information about them so that I can help him. 

Does anyone know if rabbits can have/experience tourette syndrome? How is it treated? What causes tourette syndrome in rabbits?

I really want to help Prince as much as I can.

As most of you know my vet thinks that Prince is not experiencing seizures, the "ticks" could be diet related. Meaning a deficiency in his diet. I had them under control before. I am thinking that he may have a calcium deficiency, because it took 10 weeks for his leg to heal before, instead of 8 weeks.

So that is why I am trying to look up information about rabbits with tourette syndrome.

It could be anything, and I know this, but I am doing trial and error. Trying to find out what Prince's problem really is. 

Please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't know anything about TS in rabbits, but my son has TS. It is not diet related in humans.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2010)

I have never heard it in bunnies. I am going to change the title and move it to the infirmary. This will be missed here by those who can help more.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 14, 2010)

I have never heard it in bunnies. I am going to change the title and move it to the infirmary. This will be missed here by those who can help more.


----------



## tamsin (Nov 14, 2010)

Can you describe the 'ticks'?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 14, 2010)

It would be really helpful if you could post the video you showed to your vet. I know you say it is slight but even just to be able to see it might really really help finding out what it is.

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 14, 2010)

tamsin wrote:


> Can you describe the 'ticks'?



As best as I can: think of bumper to bumper traffic and you are stopping every inch or so.

The videos are on my phone, I will try to post them, but there are no guarantees.

It is like he doesn't have control over his muscles, it is like a seizure, but not a seizure. Maybe someone can explain it better, just in case I won't be able to post the video.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 15, 2010)

It is probably seizure like activity;I never heard of Tourette"s in a rabbit. 

Ican post links on seizures but i don't know if really will help with treatment.


http://www.petmd.com/rabbit/conditions/neurological/c_rb_seizures

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/Seizures-Rabbits.htm

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27900&forum_id=10


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you! I will keep doing trial and error. 

I will have Prince on a good diet and see if that will help him.


----------



## morganrucker (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s happening to my rabbit too he is only 11 weeks so it could be anything but he just runs then it’s like he can’t stop it he just jumps in the air and randomly lands back on his back or on his side I’m really scared because it looks bad and I don’t want him to be in pain


----------

